# Zufallsgenerator



## discere (25. Nov 2012)

Ich schreibe das Programm eine ganzzahliger (Pseudo-)Zufallsgenerator random7() der gleichverteilt Zahlen zwischen 1 und 7 (inklusive der Grenzen). Ich darf keine (Pseudo-)Zufallsfunktion aus der Java-Bibliothek, noch ein selbstgeschriebener (Pseudo-)Zufallsalgorithmus benutzt werden. Ist mir nicht klar. Wie soll ich mit private static int random zu programmieren. Könnt Ihr mir Tipps geben? Danke. 


```
import java.util.Random;

class Random7 {

	private static Random rg = new Random();
	private static int random5() {
		return rg.nextInt(5)+1;
	}

	private static int random7() {




	}
	public static void main(String s[]) {
		int hist[] = new int [7];

		int N = Integer.parseInt(s[0]);
		for (int i = 0; i < N; ++i)
			++hist[random7()-1];
		for (int i = 0; i < 7; ++i)
			System.out.println(hist[i]);
	}
}
```


----------



## Cola_Colin (25. Nov 2012)

discere hat gesagt.:


> Ich darf keine (Pseudo-)Zufallsfunktion aus der Java-Bibliothek, noch ein selbstgeschriebener (Pseudo-)Zufallsalgorithmus benutzt werden.


Wenn ich den Satz richtig verstehe, dann sollst du weder die Java-API verwenden noch einen selbst geschrieben Algorithmus? Was sollst du sonst tun? Eins von beidem wirst du brauchen...


----------



## Marcinek (25. Nov 2012)

Es ist unmöglich diese Aufgabe zu erledigen:

1. Du darfst keine in Java vorhandenen Funktionen nutzen. (Schließt wahrscheinlich auch 3rd party items auch aus ^^)
2. Du darfst keine eigenen Random Funktionen schreiben.

Wie soll man nun eine Random Funktion schreiben?

--

Dein Code verstößt gegen Einschrlänkung 1.


----------



## discere (25. Nov 2012)

Ja,Es darf also weder eine (Pseudo-)Zufallsfunktion aus der Java-Bibliothek, noch ein selbstgeschriebener (Pseudo-)Zufallsalgorithmus benutzt werden. Es soll mit return 1..:rtfm: Ivh kaipier die noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## Cola_Colin (25. Nov 2012)

Die Aufgabe ist so schlicht unlösbar, lies die nochmal genau durch.


----------



## pappawinni (25. Nov 2012)

Das hört sich an wie:
"programmiere einen Zufallsgenerator, ohne einen Zufallsgenerator zu programmieren"
Poste doch mal die Aufgabe im genauen Wortlaut.


----------



## discere (25. Nov 2012)

Ja, stimmt. Ich habe mich auch gewundert. Ich denke man soll nur keine Java-Bibliothek verwenden.


----------



## Cola_Colin (25. Nov 2012)

Dann such dir hier was aus: List of random number generators - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## discere (25. Nov 2012)

ich komme nicht weiter an...


----------



## Trolllllll (26. Nov 2012)

Spoiler



(int) (System.nanoTime()%7)+1;


----------



## discere (26. Nov 2012)

:noe::noe:


----------



## Marcinek (26. Nov 2012)

Ist das eine Frage oder wie sollen wir hier weiter vorgehen?


----------

